# Raw snacks



## vilasman1 (Sep 17, 2004)

My wife is trying to do a all raw diet to loose weight. What can i give her munch on besides carrot sticks, (she dosent like celery sticks) and what can she eat for dinner besides green salads?
What Juices are good to drain water retention (ankles)
What juices are good to boost energy,


----------



## pancake (Sep 17, 2004)

Hey Vilasman1 & welcome 

Are fruits allowed in her diet? I think fruits are wonderful for dinner! Yogurts (not sure if they're considered raw) are so filling too. Nuts (if she's on a low carb not low-fat diet) are great . Hope this helps a bit! Goodluck to her.


----------



## Alix (Sep 17, 2004)

I do all veggies with a light dip. Peppers sliced in strips, cucumbers, turnip (rutabaga whatever you have), yellow wax beans, green beans, grape tomatoes, cauliflower, broccoli. All these will fill you right up! 

For the salads may I suggest one of my favourites? It does include nuts, but it is to die for yummy.

Killer Coleslaw

Shredded cabbage
toasted sunflower seeds and almond slivers (I do mine in the microwave. Toss them with oil and do for 2 minutes on high)
package of ramen noodles crushed up

Dressing:

Use flavour package from the noodles, add a couple tablespoons of red wine vinegar and a bunch of EVOO. Shake and toss the salad.


----------



## Selket (Nov 18, 2004)

*Raw Foods*

To anyone who is interested www.rawfoods.com is an excellent site and has oodles of great raw recipes.  Just look for Yummy Recipes. Used to be quite a raw food enthusiast, but fell off the vegetable cart and now eat cooked, but did do a few years raw.  Used to attend a raw potluck once a month also and got some great ideas there.  Still have some raw recipes if anyone is interested.

DG


----------



## honeybee (Nov 29, 2004)

*Raw Snacks*

I remember reading a book advocating eating all raw foods. I wonder about the wisdom of that. I remember a dietician teaching a cooking class at a Seventh Day Adventist hospital saying when talking about carrots that you need both raw and cooked. People have cooked foods from the beginning of time. Having said that, I believe we would all be better off if we ate a lot of fresh produce.


----------



## Selket (Nov 30, 2004)

*Fresh Produce*

Hi Honeybee:

Of course fresh and chemical free food is best.  One has to be careful even with fresh, unfortunately chemical residue is laced in most of the food purchased in super markets, so I would suggest if you are going to eat raw make sure it's organic.  You never know what's in that carrot you're eating.  And of course cooking food does destroy a lot of the nutrients and enzyms that are so important for a healthy body.  The idea is not to cook your food to death, but lightly.  

I think of the poor folks out there who can't afford organic and that saddens me.  This I believe is so wrong, we should all be entitled to eat chemical free food.  But that's not the way the world is geared, "profit" over "people" is the way things tend to be...and now I'm getting into a whole other bowl of soup here.

DG


----------



## abjcooking (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm not sure if I can be much help here, but I can give you some recipes that might work that I have in my recipe file.

Cucumber Spread

2 cucumbers, unpeeled and grated
1 small onion, grated
1 8oz. cream cheese (I guess you can use fat free here)
2 T. salad dressing (again a fat free kind)
1/2 t. seasoned salt
1/4 t. lemon juice

Place cucumber and onion on paper towl and squeeze out moisture.  Beat cream cheese until smooth and stir in vegetables, salad dressing and salt.  Add lemon juice.  Serve spread with fresh vegetables or bread and crackers if you are not on diet.  This would be good to serve for people who are on the diet and are not.

Vegetable Wreath
round styrofoam circle
fresh parsley
 variety of fresh vegetables such as cherry tomatoes, cauliflower, baby carrots, radishes, celery, ect.

Staple parsley to styrofoam circle overlapping sprigs.  Make sure circle is covered completely.  Skewer vegetables with toothpicks and place in wreath.  Serve with vegetable dip such as cucumber dip.


----------



## Selket (Dec 19, 2004)

*Veggie Wreath*

Hi ABJ:  I love your wreath idea, I may give it a try, thanks so much
DG


----------

